# Pregnant Again.....



## emmajf (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi

I hope you can offer me some advice.... here's some background information.

We have 2 girls; 1 age 4 conceived from ICSI and 1 natural miracle (with vitamins/ovulation tracking etc) 4 months old and a missed miscarriage.  I suffered terribly throughout both pregnancies with severe SPD which was somewhat worse with the 2nd pregnancy and required weekly physio/acupuncture and pain relief also (codeine).  Both delivered by c-section.  During the last section the consultant wanted to sterilise me but couldn't as the appropriate consent forms were not in place.  His reason was that my uterus is extremely think and could potentially rupture in further pregnancy and he advised no more children.  My recovery from the 2nd section was hindered by diastatis recti and umbilicial hernia, which I am currently awaiting surgery for.

On Saturday I discovered that I am pregnant - about 5/6 weeks.  We are obviously shocked and very unsure of the way forward.  Obviously we have been silly and not used any form of contraception and have literally got caught on one of the 2 occasions we have been active since our arrival 4 months ago.  Prior to conceiving our natural miracle, we had been taking all sorts of vitamins/tracking ovulation and had actually started ICSI again as sperm and blood tests indicated it was not possible.  However 3 injections in, a hpt revealed I was already pregnant.

Another baby would be very very difficult but we also feel that things happen for a reason.  There are many people who cannot have children and we feel blessed to have conceived naturally.  However, we are somewhat concerned about the risk of rupture due to my health problems and weak uterus.  Can you offer any advice or chance of rupture/problems we could face?

I am hoping to meet with our Consultant this week but my gut feeling tells me he may suggest termination, which at the moment I feel I cannot contemplate.

We hope to hear from you soon.

X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it's really difficult for me to give you any chances of rupture etc without seeing your notes and knowing your history in full, with theatre notes.  When you have had previous sections, your uterus is at more risk than normal of rupturing, as there is a weakened part to it.  If it does rupture, it is an emergency situation, where both you and the baby's lives are at risk.  Obviously at 4 months post section, it is still in the process of healing, but it will be a couple more months before it begins to stretch and put any strain on that scar, so it has a better chance of healing.

I can't pre-empt what your cons will say, as I don't know him, but he may not suggest termination, and just more careful monitoring of you.

Don't try to think what might be said until you actually have the appointment, and you woun't be made to do anything you don't want to do, nor be expected to make any decisions there and then.  Take a list of all the things you want to ask, then you don't forget anything,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emmajf (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

Thank you so much for your response to my post.

We met with our consultant on Friday and his first word was "Congratulations".  He feels this is a total miracle and doesn't want us to feel the need to consider termination at all.

He asked us to go away and think about his plan for our care and return in 2 weeks with any questions.  He also plans to discuss us with his colleagues etc.  He'd like to arrange regular mri scans to monitor the uterus thickness and ideally deliver me at 32 weeks following steroids.  He anticipates the baby would be in special care for 4 weeks and may require cpap.  If the uterus is too thin earlier than that then I would need to be admitted for bed rest and close monitoring and deliver if the baby becomes distressed.

He told me I need to put myself in his hands totally and be "resilliant".  My uterus may need to be removed at the time of the section so he's told us to expect me to be in hospital for a good month.

Is this what you expected?

Thanks
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it is along the lines of what I thought, but I didn't want to say you would be fine and he wouldn't recommend termination and get your hopes up and then you go to see him and its completely different!

Am glad things went well for you and it's good that they will be monitoring you closely.  Any tenderness at all that you experience in your scar area, don't hesitate to ring them up!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

